# too cool fishing rods



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I had a guy give me a business card this past weekend. I thought the name of his company was kinda fishy.

http://toocoolfishingrods.com/

Do you think he got any ideas from here?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

probably got his handle from here. i saw a guy casting one of those last weekend and wondered what the heck. he'd fling it out as far as he could and cast about 15 feet. but, for the traveler, it might be OK. think i'd rather have a 2-piece rod myself tho.


----------

